# Media Disconnected error.



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

Someone please help. 

I think I have tried everything possible. 

i can not connect to any wireless router. everytime I go to Ipconfig I get everything coming up saying... Media State......: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix.:

this is under... Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection
Tunnel Adapter " 6/7/and 9

No IP addy comes up, no gate way, nothing.

I have tried doing Ipv6 unistall..... renew.... release... nothing works,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Operating System? Trying to connect via ethernet or wireless or both? Have you ever connected this computer to a router or modem successfully?

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

ahh i dont have a writeable disk. But I can type it all out for ya if it means an answer...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright(c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name...........................V641CA
Primary Dns Suffix................:
Node Type...........................: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled................: No
WINS Proxy Enabled..............: No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connections:

Media State.............................:Media Disconnected
Connection Specific DNS Suffix..: phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Discription...............................: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address......................: 00-1A-73-6E-F6-AD
DHCP Enabled..........................: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled.........: Yes

Ethenet Adaptor Local Area Connection:

Media State.............................:Media Disconnected
Connection Specific DNS Suffix..: 
Discription...............................: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address......................: 00-1B-24-56-CC-A4
DHCP Enabled..........................: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled.........: Yes

Tunnel Adapter Location Area Connection *6:

Media State.............................:Media Disconnected
Connection Specific DNS Suffix..: 
Discription...............................: isatap.{E9310CF3-7392-4612-83C8-90920D138E69}
Physical Address......................: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled..........................: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled.........: Yes

Tunnel Adapter Location Area Connection *7:

Media State.............................:Media Disconnected
Connection Specific DNS Suffix..: 
Discription...............................: isatap.phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Physical Address......................: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled..........................: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled.........: Yes

Tunnel Adapter Location Area Connection *9:

Media State.............................:Media Disconnected
Connection Specific DNS Suffix..: 
Discription...............................: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address......................: 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled..........................: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled.........: Yes

C:\Users\User>


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

Please supply the following info, exact make and models of the equipment please.

Make and model of broadband modem- Webstar MAC 0019477F71E4

Make and model of the router- Linksys Wireless G Broadband Router with Speed 

Booster.... WRT54GS Ver,6

Connection type, wired or wireless.- Laptop is Wireless. Modem is connected to home 
computer and Linksys

If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2) ???

Make/model of network card or wireless adapter. no clue.

Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built). HP Palvilion Entertainment dv6000

Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP Home (on home computer_ and Vista on Laptop

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. 

WINDOWS IP CONFIGURATION

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection 

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *6

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *7

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *9

everything says....

Media State............................: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix .:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried a wired connection to the laptop? Let's first determine if you can connect at all.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2) ???

Make/model of network card or wireless adapter. no clue."

When you are having trouble with wireless the encryption question is important. Please login to your router and check the encryption (in the wireless section). If it is not already 'disabled' or 'off' or 'none' set it that way and try to connect again.

The ipconfig you typed says that your wireless adapter is Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN. 

If the wired connection doesn't work tell us what (if any) IP address the Ethenet Adaptor Local Area Connection gets.


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

when I tried plugging the modem directly into my laptop I couldnt connect... it said I had low to no connectivity (with a little yellow caution sign with an ! )


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry it says limited connectivity.

under local area connection status it says.... IPv4 Con.. limited
IPv6 limited
Media State Enabled.

but under ipconfig it says

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State...........................:media disconnected
connection-specific DNS Suffix.: phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection 

Connection- specific DNS Suffix................:
Link Local IPv6 Address...........................: fe80::1425:944a:31b8:83ca%8
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address................: 169.254.131.202
Subnet Mask..........................................: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway.....................................:

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *6

Connection- specific DNS Suffix.............:
Link Local IPv6 Address.........................: fe80::5efe:169.254.131.202%12
Default Gateway...................................:

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *7

Media State........................................: Media disconnected
Connection- specific DNS Suffix............:

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *9

Media State.....................................: Media disconnected
Connection- specific DNS Suffix..........:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You switched the modem from the router to the laptop? Did you power cycle (unplug) the modem when doing so? I kinda thought you'd try connecting the laptop to the router.


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

well... right now we dont have the wireless router hooked up to anything. .. just the modem. I just want my lap top back to normal before i try hooking the router back up. im so lost lol. 

When I hooked the router up with the modem and my lap top... it wouldnt work. So I disconnected it.... went to my parents... took my lap top to connect to their network cause I have before. and it wouldnt work.. thats when this whole Media disconnected thing started


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You switched the modem from another computer to the laptop? Did you power cycle (unplug) the modem when doing so?


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

just now when I tried... or before when it stopped working...

either way... no..

the guy who was here from rogers... from our home computer problem said that when switching the modem to another computer just press the reset button on the back of the modem?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So you did have this Vista computer connecting at one time?

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

alrighty...

did all that. Good news is... I can now get onto the internet threw my laptop. I have not tried it wireless yet but I do have it hooked up to the modem and working. THANK YOU! now when i type in ipconfig i get...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1425:944a:31b8:83ca%8
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 74.119.65.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 74.119.65.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38e:289e:18c2:b588:bef5
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::289e:18c2:b588:bef5%9
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:4a77:410a::4a77:410a
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

C:\Users\User>

so under a couple spots it still says Media disconnected..? Do you think I should try hooking back up the wireless router? Cause I'm sure I will be back with another problem when i do that lol... cause when i try to go to the linksys thing it comes up an error page


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't worry about the media disconnected, they're normal.


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

soo... i should try hooking the router up now? do you know what the site is.... linksys... its like 192.165.1.1 or something? well whenever i use that code i get an error.. do you know another one?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this to get a wired connection to the router next, then we'll work on any wireless issues.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

i can get a internet wire connection on my lap top... and my home cmoputer. both work. But. the internet needs to be hooked up with the wire to the home computer. Im on my lap top now. But was gunna switch it back over


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

nevermind. i read that again. lol.. you want me to hook up the router... lol


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

okay so. I hooked the modem and router up to the home computer... the way you told me and i got...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Roy>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Roy>

i switched on the wireless on my laptop and it connected  

i did ipconfig and got...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d9d9:489f:712c:64de%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.101%11
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38c:1ca4:239b:b585:8057
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1ca4:239b:b585:8057%9
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

C:\Users\User>

so does that all look normal ?

Oh and to top it off...the PC light on my modem is actually staying on now!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, that all looks normal. I'm guessing that both currently have an Internet connection now too, right? 

Are you ready to tackle the wireless issue? You're running with no encryption right now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking good!  (I know it's an echo but I was missing out on all this good news.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To setup encryption on that router, we'll use this guide: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/Linksys/WRT54GS/wireless.htm

*Modify the following step to pick a channel that works best from channels 1, 6, or 11. Don't just pick a random channel*


> In the box called Wireless Channel, pick a random channel number. Channels make it so that you and your neighbors can use your own wireless networks without interfering with each other. By picking a random channel you reduce the chance of your neighbor using the same channel as you.


*Note: I recommend you do NOT do the following step, leave the broadcast enabled.*


> Turn off the option called Wireless SSID Broadcast. This turns off the broadcast of your networks name making it more difficult for other people to find your network. You do not want to broadcast your networks name.


When you get to the wireless security section, you want to pick WPA, since your laptop and your router both support it. Take note about the key length, and I recommend numbers and letters in the key. I key length of 20 characters or more with random numbers and letters is unbreakable for all practical purposes, and you'll be quite secure.

Do not go on the the *Wireless Filters* section, as that is unnecessary with WPA encryption and a strong key.


----------



## AmandaWatson (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks! you guys rocks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

